# How to avoid being swamped at Farmington Bay



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Earlier in the year I was given a canoe-like boat that I'd like to use in duck hunting. I'd like to try it out at Farmington Bay to get away from the million people on the dikes and out to more open water heading west, but it seems like all the ways to do that involve narrow channels. I'm about 95% sure that if an airboat or even mudboat for that matter passed me as I was paddling along that I'd be swamped in no time. Any tips on entrance points that may have less traffic?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a scary thought to consider given that you could potentially have your waders on at that point.

I don't have any suggestions for entrance points, but please be careful.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bax* said:


> That's a scary thought to consider given that you could potentially have your waders on at that point.
> 
> I don't have any suggestions for entrance points, but please be careful.


Yes, exactly!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Paddler could give you some tips


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Airboats are confined to the GSL only, they are not allowed inside the impoundments. Unit 2 would be a good one to try. A lot less boats. I see a lot of paddle boats/canoes on Turpin, but you will be competing with the bulk of motorboats out there.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I paddled nearly the length of the Turpin today. A few MM passed me, but they don't throw much of a wake. Also, the Utah Boating Rules mandate wakeless speeds within 150 feet of another boat. One MM veered out of his way to keep a good distance, and I'm sure most of these guys are very considerate. You'll be fine. Unit 1 is wide open, as is Unit 2. The Turpin channel is deep near the dike, and lots of MM use it. It's easy enough to stay a ways from the channel. If you paddle in the dark, use lights so others can see you. I think the risk is way overblown. Just choose your days and times.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Paddler, this is fantastic info. I'm embarrassed to admit that until today I didn't even know FB was divided up into units. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I sold all my waterfowl gear years ago. (boat, dekes, etc.) simply because of the swarms of inconsiderate hunters, and crowding. 

What I saved in time, equipment, and peace of mind, I can go to Canada and have two great hunts a year. I shoot more birds than I can here too! Do it once and you'll be hooked for life.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I suppose it depends on why you hunt. If numbers are the goal, then hunting locally isn't your best bet. Certainly you're likely to shoot more birds up in Canada. Yesterday I paddled about 7 miles, fired one shot and killed one duck. It was a thoroughly enjoyable day. Saw lots of birds and took one of my favorites home for dinner. I probably could have shot more, and had a drake wigeon land in the decoys. I don't shoot them anymore because I've had a few bad ones. It was slow enough that I'll admit I was tempted, but held off and am glad I did. I didn't run into any inconsiderate hunters even on one of the most heavily hunted units in the state. The GSL ecosystem is a treasure which offers nearly unlimited opportunity. A day afield is always a very good thing, numbers mean nothing to me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another area that is overlooked for canoes/paddle boats is the East entrance. I have NEVER seen a motorboat in that area. Come to think of it I don't believe I have seen a canoe on it either. You would have to jump dikes with a motorboat to do it, where a canoe could go straight through the gate from the parking lot and drop right in. ;-)


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple years ago when I tried to hunt the east side a lot, I did see a motor boat in that east pond once. It looked like a 14 foot john boat with a longtail. I don't know which way they came in but like you say they had at least one dike to cross and a couple foot bridges to get around. 
I did consider hunting out of a canoe up there but decided I could get to anywhere I wanted to hunt with a lot less hassle by just walking in.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

There is a good ol guy that hunts it almost daily in a marsh rat. 

Retired guys & construction workers are the worst. They got nothin to do but game hog. Lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> There is a good ol guy that hunts it almost daily in a marsh rat.
> 
> Retired guys & construction workers are the worst. They got nothin to do but game hog. Lol


You got that right. I was at the launch one afternoon and had to wait while some guy was one the phone to one of his clients saying they'd be back to work on his project just as soon as the materials showed up. Pretty funny how he hemmed and hawed. His buddy held the boat for him until he finished and they were off. Coupla weeks.....


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

south end of ogden bay and south entrance of farmington (off legacy hwy/500s) would be good spots to try with a canoe. i used to hunt one out of the canal by turpin until the mud motors got numerous there after the phrag cleanup. there are a lot of low use areas that a canoe is helpful for. eventually i had less time and a MM became the best way for me to still enjoy the marsh.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Another area that is overlooked for canoes/paddle boats is the East entrance. I have NEVER seen a motorboat in that area. Come to think of it I don't believe I have seen a canoe on it either. You would have to jump dikes with a motorboat to do it, where a canoe could go straight through the gate from the parking lot and drop right in. ;-)


Been in there many times with the scanoe. Not much boat traffic at all. ;-)


----------

